# Dark lord's main SFX library open for you this weekend



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

**UPDATED NOV 1st - site info removed from posting** - Ok, well hope everyone grabbed a handful, have removed site link,if you saved link & password it still works, if you need anything from library give a "scream" LoL I'll PM you the link & P/W. Will be adding to it after I get some rest, LoL
Hope everyone had a great - non technical problemed - Halloween
DL


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Am I just not understanding? I signed up for the free account, went to the folder, clicked, but it won't let me download because I'm not a paying member? Download select or download folder, just premium members?


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow! I just finished our Jack o' Lantern and I'm now amusing myself by playing zombie warnings and crazy spider-alien-thunder-and-lightning SFX by JOL-light - thanks... these are great sounds!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

diajoh said:


> Am I just not understanding? I signed up for the free account, went to the folder, clicked, but it won't let me download because I'm not a paying member? Download select or download folder, just premium members?


Diajoh, you can download individual files without being a member - just open that file and click one of these download links...

[LINKS REMOVED] 1) From the list view page click this link


OR from the page where you can play an individual file click this link (scroll down to the bottom of the page for this one)



2) Then after clicking one of those two links, you'll be taken to the download page where you should click this link


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

The thunderstorm ones are really great - cranking that right now!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow...I had not been to your site before now...un....beliveable....what an awesome collection!! You had stuff I had been dieing for!! Thanks for sharing this great collection of sound effects!!

Meltdown211


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Wow...I had not been to your site before now...un....beliveable....what an awesome collection!! You had stuff I had been dieing for!! Thanks for sharing this great collection of sound effects!!
> 
> Meltdown211


Glad ya like em, always take care of my "cheese wheel connection".....  

I'll send ya the link to my extended private treasure trove when i finish uploads in Nov !


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

diajoh said:


> Am I just not understanding? I signed up for the free account, went to the folder, clicked, but it won't let me download because I'm not a paying member? Download select or download folder, just premium members?


You don't have to sign up for a free account to download, & downloads are either fast "member" or wait 20-30+ sec for non member downloads. With your free account still downloads are slow, but seems to be one of the best free share site I've found so far.

Thanx talkingcatblues for the pic walk thru


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

AWESOME stuff!!!!!!

Been looking for some Organ stuff and your collection is fantastic!!!!

Just when I thought I was done with my 2010 CD, now you made me go and refine it, THANKS for sharing!!!!


2 thumbs up!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Your all welcome & glad to help your collections, my treat for your Halloween 
All I ask is ya put them to good use  LoL those Toters deserve nothing but the best from us all-
& a couple of members that I was trying to do a few special mixes for, sorry but i ran out of time between customers & doing a haunt for an elementary school last Fri & my Halloween........
just not enough hrs in the day/nite. My greatest apologies....


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

As always DL fantastic stuff...thank you, thank you!!!


_*Happy Halloween!!!*_


----------

